# Body Language



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I found a great website with a list of different body languages you may or may not find in your bird and what they could mean. It's the most illustrated and most informative one I've read in my opinion but it's up to you if you agree.

So here's the link: http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html I hope you like it.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

That was a really interesting site, I have been looking for information and illustrations of cockatiel behaviors!! Thanks so much


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice link  I have seen that one before.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cute!! good to know my tiel has normal tiel body language


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's good info!


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

Great link... I've run across that one recently myself, or one like it - think I'll bookmark it this time! Thanks!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Glad to see so many people like it.  Glad to help.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Great link thanks .......just glad I haven't seen the "Happy tiel dance" so far


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great link, things I have had to learn on my own.  Tiels are awesome.


----------

